

Show HN: BIND9 Denial of Service Exploit Checker - matvp
http://scan.patrolserver.com/bind/CVE-2015-5477

======
ppuIndd
The problem with checking version.bind is that SOP for configuring BIND
securely has been to disable or spoof it for some time now.

~~~
dolfje
Yes, that is a problem. 'Hardened' configurations cannot be checked. But there
are a lot of non-hardened configuration. Actually there are more that returns
there version than not.

